# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  A very nice song of film Dil Apna aur preet Parayee

## heman

Ajeeb daastaan hai yeh
Kahan shuru kahan khatam
Yeh manzile hai kaunsi
Na voh samajh sake na hum) - 2
(Yeh roshni ke saath kyoon
Dhuaan utha chiraag se) - 2
Yeh khwaab dekhti hoon main
Ke jag padi hoon khwaab se
Ajeeb daastaan hai yeh
Kahan shuru kahan khatam
Yeh manzile hai kaunsi
Na voh samajh sake na hum
(Mubaarakein tumhe ke tum
Kisi ke noor ho gaye) - 2
Kisi ke itne paas ho
Ke sab se door ho gaye
Ajeeb daastaan hai yeh
Kahan shuru kahan khatam
Yeh manzile hai kaunsi
Na voh samajh sake na hum
(Kisi ka pyaar leke tum
Naya jahan basaaoge) - 2
Yeh shaam jab bhi aayegi
Tum humko yaad aaoge
Ajeeb daastaan hai yeh
Kahan shuru kahan khatam
Yeh manzile hai kaunsi
Na voh samajh sake na hum

----------


## sikandar107

I am speechless Heman !!

----------


## heman

why sikandar?i fail to understand

----------

